
SpaceX Rocket Lands Safely on a Ship at Sea for the First Time - congchen5
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/04/08/473572033/spacex-rocket-lands-safely-on-a-ship-at-sea-for-the-first-time?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20160408
======
greenyoda
Lots of earlier dicussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457964)

